# Gay composers?



## midphase (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm bored!

So here's a question....are there any openly gay famous film composers out there?

Seems like there are plenty of actors, singers and other people in the creative arts who have come out....but what about film composers?

Is the art of composition only reserved for the manly mans?

Any girlie mans who are also good with an orchestra out there?


----------



## José Herring (Oct 4, 2006)

Are you trying to tell us something Kays? :wink:


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 4, 2006)

midphase @ Wed Oct 04 said:


> I'm bored!
> 
> So here's a question....are there any openly gay famous film composers out there?
> 
> ...



Mark Shaiman would certainly be one although he certainly requires help with orchestration and conducting as he is not a highly trained guy.


----------



## handz (Oct 4, 2006)

Iv heard something about Horner...


----------



## Evan Gamble (Oct 4, 2006)

isn't ottman?


----------



## kid-surf (Oct 4, 2006)

Kays, I've wondered that myself.....

Does seem like you never hear about composers being gay.


----------



## Ed (Oct 4, 2006)

Well I dont know what all this gay stuff is about, but Im feeling just fabulous right now!


----------



## midphase (Oct 4, 2006)

I've often wondered about Philip Glass


----------



## Daryl (Oct 4, 2006)

kid-surf @ Wed Oct 04 said:


> Kays, I've wondered that myself.....
> 
> Does seem like you never hear about composers being gay.


Yeah, but you never hear about composers being black, not 'cos they aren't but 'cos it's irrelevant. :wink: Most people wouldn't even know (or care) what the Hollywood big hitters look like never mind their sexuality.

D


----------



## José Herring (Oct 4, 2006)

I think Bruce has pretty hair. Chocothrax real name is beautiful. Scott Cairns has a really sexy Australian accent.

Does that make me gay? :shock:


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Oct 4, 2006)

Agreed with Daryl. You guys need to find better things to do.


----------



## midphase (Oct 4, 2006)

> Yeah, but you never hear about composers being black, not 'cos they aren't but 'cos it's irrelevant. Most people wouldn't even know (or care) what the Hollywood big hitters look like never mind their sexuality.




Just as curiosity....as I said....I was bored.

We are nonetheless in a straight white male dominated industry. Black composers make up a tiny percentage, so do women. I bet there are more composers with alternative sexual lifestyles who have simply not come out for whatever reason. This was not really meant as a way to pass judgement on anyone....as much as to point out how exclusive this club seems to be.

Also....I've been watching a lot of Project Runway lately...


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 4, 2006)

Of course, some people will do *anything* for a composing gig...


----------



## kid-surf (Oct 4, 2006)

Daryl @ Wed Oct 04 said:


> kid-surf @ Wed Oct 04 said:
> 
> 
> > Kays, I've wondered that myself.....
> ...



"Most people" don't care about film music regardless.... 

I too am not passing any judgment. I have plenty of gay friends (and a hot lesbian couple who have a crush on me -- go figure.  ). Like Kays, I do find that most composers are white males. Yet, I feel it's mostly due to the fact that those are, in large part, the people who are attracted to the occupation. Similarly they're aren't many women audio engineers. (most women don't find audio engineering interesting). So it's all pretty noncontroversial the reasons behind the low representation......... IMO.

Nonetheless.. it's interesting to me that I can't think of even "one" openly gay film composer. (other than Ed, Aaron, and Jose')


----------



## kid-surf (Oct 4, 2006)

midphase @ Wed Oct 04 said:


> > Yeah, but you never hear about composers being black, not 'cos they aren't but 'cos it's irrelevant. Most people wouldn't even know (or care) what the Hollywood big hitters look like never mind their sexuality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I love that show......... Go Jeffrey!


The fashion world is pretty entertaining/interesting. Having done a lot of shows (runway shows), I know the lifestyle. I also was around many, many gay people in that industry. No big deal. As you see on the show... when you're doing shows you're all back stage doing changes, so (as a straight guy) you get to see plenty of boobie&ass...  while wearing cool clothes and getting paid to walk to the end of a plank of wood and back. 

And that's probably why I liked my wife's film... brought back the feeling of the fashion world. Did a good job of giving you that euphoric feeling you feel when doing a show.

Oh, the other thing about that show (project runway) is that it's relatable with the ridiculous deadlines and such.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 4, 2006)

"I think Bruce has pretty hair. Chocothrax real name is beautiful. Scott Cairns has a really sexy Australian accent. 

Does that make me gay?"

Yes it does, Jose. Automatically.


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 4, 2006)

John Ottman is openly gay.


----------



## midphase (Oct 4, 2006)

> The fashion world is pretty entertaining/interesting. Having done a lot of shows (runway shows), I know the lifestyle.




? did you use to model?

If you did, you've got to show us some pics!!!

When I watch Project Runway, I often think about what a show would be like if there were a dozen composers who each week had to score a commercial or a scene from a movie. Then I come to the sad realization that nobody would watch that show!


----------



## kid-surf (Oct 5, 2006)

For your amusement, Kays. :mrgreen: 


(As if I'm not gonna get severely clowned here for posting these pics.... well, fuck it :D I have some stuff in other books that's WAY gayer.  (It is ironic that these pics are being posted in a thread about being gay.......... :D ). Yeah, I used to model. It was pretty fun though. Shows were a blast (similar feeling to playing live). I've done a lot of shows for big people. I've done Print ads, Catalog (which paid well interestingly enough), TV, a national Commercial, and Film too.  Ironically, I was eligible for my SAG card *before* ASCAP. Even though I started music way before modeling. My grandmother suggested I get into modeling. That's actually how I met my wife. My wife was a modeling agent before a film agent. I dated her friend first though (a model who did Vogue and and all that... she guided me). I ended up not signing with my wife's place but with a better agency. And now it's sorta come full circle where my wife is at the best agency, and ironically I'm meeting again now for "music" with the lower rung competitors (in a sense). Funny how life works....


One of those shows I did I happened to see the pic in the news paper. Kelsey Grammer (sp?) was a model in that show along side us. He was a bit of a Diva, if I'm being honest. Ironically my wife is essentially one of his agents now. Lots of things come full circle in my life that way. Strange...

Funny story, well two -- I did this hair show. A big big show where it was this thing that took place over 3 days (might have been called "The International Hair Show" or something?). So, they flew us out and put us up in a nice resort, the whole bit. The show took up this entire exclusive resort for three days, hair people from around the world. Well... I'd recently shaved my head for another gig.  I booked this job right before the other gig so I showed up with really short hair. (my agent told them my hair was 'shorter'  they said "tell him to grow it out as much as he can in a week!" Seriously. :D) Well, there was nothing they could do with my hair so I went out like that. For three days pretending to have hair.... :D was a blast though, nice check too. People had to be thinking, "WTF? This dude doesn't have any hair where's the product in his hair if there's no hair?" :D But in fashion it's like "oh, that must be a bold statement!!!!", so it went over fine for some odd reason..... 

The other story, I did this big show for NIKE. One change I had was into these super tight/short running shorts. I put the shorts on and was told "do some stretches when you get to the end of the runway". I quickly tried the stretch in place and could tell my balls were going to flop out if I did it. I said "Yeah, but my balls...........". They said "GO YOUR UP!!!". So I hit the end of the runway and gave everyone a treat.  I really should have gotten some tips or something.... 

The pace at shows is so fast that they weren't about to listen to my diva complaints... ;-0


Another interesting thing (speaking of the full circle)... since I'm spilling my guts here. Remember Steven Spielberg's first film? The black and white film from when he was a little kid. Well, my wife's father was in those films (kid with glasses). My wife's father knew Steven as a kid and was part of his first films. Ironically my wife is now on SS's team and pitches to him every couple weeks. Yet, SS has no idea my wife's father was in his first film. What are the odds of that?

Anyway... here's some gay stuff. Modeling was way fun though. In spite of how utterly gay it was. Shows, parties, getting paid to walk around and take pictures in cool/gay clothes, hanging with (fucking etc  ) way hot chicks and watching them change back stage. A good time for sure. I do recommend it for young dude's in their early 20's.






















*THE DUDE ON THE LEFT AIN'T ME. I'M FAR MORE CUTE. NO?* 






So yes. I'm half gay.............


----------



## kid-surf (Oct 5, 2006)

Hmmmm...

So.... I guess I just outed myself as a gay composer. Albeit inadvertently :mrgreen:


----------



## Angel (Oct 5, 2006)

gay composers do orchestral work
real men do rock'n'roll


----------



## midphase (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks for sharing! I think it's very cool....although I keep imagining you dealing with a lot of Zoolander-ish moments.


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 5, 2006)

I wonder if TJ has any modelling shots laying around.


----------



## JacquesMathias (Oct 5, 2006)

Angel @ Thu Oct 05 said:


> gay composers do orchestral work
> real men do rock'n'roll



LOL


----------



## Mike Greene (Oct 5, 2006)

kid-surf @ Thu Oct 05 said:


> . . . "Yeah, but my balls...........". They said "GO YOUR UP!!!". So I hit the end of the runway and gave everyone a treat.


As treats go, I think I'll take a pass on that one! :mrgreen: 

Great stories!


----------



## kid-surf (Oct 5, 2006)

Ed @ Thu Oct 05 said:


> kid-surf @ Thu Oct 05 said:
> 
> 
> > hanging with ([email protected]#king etc  ) way hot chicks and watching them change back stage.
> ...




My apologies.......... well, somebody had to do it. :D


----------



## kid-surf (Oct 5, 2006)

midphase @ Thu Oct 05 said:


> Thanks for sharing! I think it's very cool....although I keep imagining you dealing with a lot of Zoolander-ish moments.



No prob.... glad you found it somewhat interesting.

Yeah, there were a lot of Zoolander moments. Too many to count. Although, I was more like 'Hansel' (Owen Wilson).  That flick was hilarious to me. Although I thought it might be a little too specific for everyone to appreciate. But was spot on.........

You mentioned the composer show idea --- I'm telling you, we think very much alike. I had the same thought while watching project runway. That would be a totally entertaining show. It'd have at least "two" viewers...


----------



## kid-surf (Oct 5, 2006)

Mike Greene @ Thu Oct 05 said:


> kid-surf @ Thu Oct 05 said:
> 
> 
> > . . . "Yeah, but my balls...........". They said "GO YOUR UP!!!". So I hit the end of the runway and gave everyone a treat.
> ...



What, you don't like Scooby Snacks? :mrgreen: 

Glad you found the stories entertaining... was fun while it lasted. Now I'm in composer hell. :twisted:


----------



## kid-surf (Oct 5, 2006)

choc0thrax @ Thu Oct 05 said:


> I wonder if TJ has any modelling shots laying around.



He must..............!?!?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 5, 2006)

So Kid, do you have a composer's belly now, or do you write while jogging on a treadmill? Cool pics btw - thanks for having the... huh... balls to share! :wink:


----------



## kid-surf (Oct 5, 2006)

Ha! Balls to share..... 

Nope, no composer belly, I look the same really. I surf a lot. Not as much as I should but enough to still 'look' pretty much the same. But I don't "feel" as in shape as back then. That's the prob... 


That's a great idea, write while on the treadmill. Seriously! :D

My buddy, who's a personal trainer, says I should stretch every 30 minutes. Hard to stick to that, but it "sounds" like a good idea. :D 

Judging from your purple haired pic you are half gay too.... so I don't feel alone. Thanks.


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 5, 2006)

kid-surf @ Thu Oct 05 said:


> Ha! Balls to share.....
> 
> Nope, no composer belly, I look the same really. I surf a lot. Not as much as I should but enough to still 'look' pretty much the same. But I don't "feel" as in shape as back then. That's the prob...
> 
> ...



Stretch every 30 minutes? Actually that doesn't sound very good to me but what do I know... ok everything.


----------



## kid-surf (Oct 5, 2006)

Why do you think not? I don't think he means full out stretching, just getting up and straightening up and such....... -vs- siting there for 12 hours in the same spot.

I just never want to become a pile of mush plopped onto a chair... ya know?


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 5, 2006)

kid-surf @ Thu Oct 05 said:


> Why do you think not? I don't think he means full out stretching, just getting up and straightening up and such....... -vs- siting there for 12 hours in the same spot.
> 
> I just never want to become a pile of mush plopped onto a chair... ya know?



Oh standing up counts as stretching...I don't know anybody that sits in one spot for 12 hours. I imagine even a composer on a tight deadline would have to get up at least once to use the washroom or something.


----------



## Bruce Richardson (Oct 5, 2006)

kid-surf @ Thu Oct 05 said:


> So yes. I'm half gay.............



3/4...

haha


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Oct 6, 2006)

Speaking of Horner... he sure sound very gay. In fact ever since I heard him sepak for the first time I was wondering what kind of accent he has... I can't place it.


----------



## kid-surf (Oct 7, 2006)

Bruce Richardson @ Thu Oct 05 said:


> kid-surf @ Thu Oct 05 said:
> 
> 
> > So yes. I'm half gay.............
> ...




Fair enough......... :twisted:

But hey... I'm not the one with long "girl like" hair..... :mrgreen:


----------



## PaulR (Oct 7, 2006)

Christian Marcussen @ Fri Oct 06 said:


> Speaking of Horner... he sure sound very gay. In fact ever since I heard him sepak for the first time I was wondering what kind of accent he has... I can't place it.



I already told you. Mid Atlantic. Partly because of his Royal Academy days. Anything you want to know about accents - I'm your man. It's my hobby.

:shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## wonshu (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm gay...


... and my wife is also Brian!

:lol:


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Oct 7, 2006)

PaulR @ Sat Oct 07 said:


> Christian Marcussen @ Fri Oct 06 said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of Horner... he sure sound very gay. In fact ever since I heard him sepak for the first time I was wondering what kind of accent he has... I can't place it.
> ...



Accents and Bernard Herrmann - then you'da man! Got it 

Mid Atlantic - what the hell is that?


----------



## joaz (Oct 7, 2006)

PaulR @ Sat Oct 07 said:


> Christian Marcussen @ Fri Oct 06 said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of Horner... he sure sound very gay. In fact ever since I heard him sepak for the first time I was wondering what kind of accent he has... I can't place it.
> ...


Allright eh Lah, can u tell what dis accent is den.
Djaknow worramean.

regards Joe


----------



## John DeBorde (Oct 7, 2006)

PaulR @ Sat Oct 07 said:


> Christian Marcussen @ Fri Oct 06 said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of Horner... he sure sound very gay. In fact ever since I heard him sepak for the first time I was wondering what kind of accent he has... I can't place it.
> ...



I haven't had a chance to listen to the interview yet, but does he perhaps have a Madonna-esque feaux english accent? is that what you mean by mid-atlantic?!?

i've always wondered who she's trying to kid. she's not from freaking england.

...and a friend of mine's mom taught Horner when he was a UCLA apparently. that's my useless tidbit of info for the day.

john


----------



## zonobono (Oct 7, 2006)

joaz @ Sat Oct 07 said:


> [quote="
> 
> :shock: :mrgreen:


Allright *eh Lah,* can u tell what dis accent is den.
Djaknow worramean.

regards Joe[/quote]

malaysia? very typical, the 'lah'...


----------



## PaulR (Oct 8, 2006)

John DeBorde @ Sat Oct 07 said:


> I haven't had a chance to listen to the interview yet, but does he perhaps have a Madonna-esque feaux english accent? is that what you mean by mid-atlantic?!?i've always wondered who she's trying to kid. she's not from freaking england.john



Freaking England? That's very interesting John. Yes.

Madonna? Well what you need to understand about the New York accent is........... it's basically already a country-fied English accent in the first place - with a twang. Which is what most county accents are like here. I'm not talking about the horrors of the north here btw. Or the horrors of the 'out' sound that Canadians make. Like Madonna - spending time and living here irons out a lot of twangy habits with the resultant passable English accent. Simple.

Mid Atlantic? It means you were born on a ship or a plane half way over the Atlantic. If you were born heading towards New York - it comes out more American - towards England - more English.

Walter Kronkite was a classic example of a Mid Atlantic accent.

But all of this is obvious.

:roll: :lol:


----------



## PaulR (Oct 8, 2006)

Daryl @ Sat Oct 07 said:


> Christian Marcussen @ Sat Oct 07 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds reasonable - and it sounds crap (the accent that is )
> ...



Hang on a minute - are you taking the piss? Just asking for future reference.


----------



## Daryl (Oct 8, 2006)

PaulR @ Sun Oct 08 said:


> Daryl @ Sat Oct 07 said:
> 
> 
> > Christian Marcussen @ Sat Oct 07 said:
> ...


Yeah, you know you like it :lol: 

D


----------



## Scott Cairns (Oct 8, 2006)

Im gay, either because I have an Australian accent, or because Jose likes it. :lol:


----------



## Mahal (Oct 12, 2006)

Angel @ Thu 05 Oct said:


> gay composers do orchestral work
> real men do rock'n'roll


I once read an interview (in the german "Galore") where Rob (Judas Priest) Halford talked about the quality of Phil (Pantera) Anselmo's dick...
:shock:


----------



## wonshu (Oct 12, 2006)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sean Beeson (Oct 12, 2006)

Are there any lesbian female composers? I wonder what their music would sound like?


----------



## Ed (Oct 12, 2006)

Sean Beeson @ Thu Oct 12 said:


> Are there any lesbian female composers? I wonder what their music would sound like?



It would probably sound gay.


----------



## Sean Beeson (Oct 12, 2006)

Ed @ Thu Oct 12 said:


> Sean Beeson @ Thu Oct 12 said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any lesbian female composers? I wonder what their music would sound like?
> ...



Touche' Ed. Touche'


----------



## Mahal (Oct 12, 2006)

Sean Beeson @ Thu 12 Oct said:


> Are there any lesbian female composers? I wonder what their music would sound like?


"Like the way I do" (Melissa Etheridge) is about lesbian love


----------



## José Herring (Oct 12, 2006)

Christian Marcussen @ Thu Oct 05 said:


> Speaking of Horner... he sure sound very gay. In fact ever since I heard him sepak for the first time I was wondering what kind of accent he has... I can't place it.



I think Horner has a wife and kid. Not sure though.

His accent-- Faux British straight out of Brentwood, CA which also happens to be the OJ murder capital of the world. Rough neighborhood.

Jose


----------



## kid-surf (Oct 12, 2006)

Ed @ Thu Oct 12 said:


> Sean Beeson @ Thu Oct 12 said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any lesbian female composers? I wonder what their music would sound like?
> ...



That's what I was thinking.......... clearly it would 'sound' gay.


----------



## kid-surf (Oct 12, 2006)

josejherring @ Thu Oct 12 said:


> Christian Marcussen @ Thu Oct 05 said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of Horner... he sure sound very gay. In fact ever since I heard him sepak for the first time I was wondering what kind of accent he has... I can't place it.
> ...



True that! 

And nowò‹G   GlU‹G   GlV‹G   GlW‹G   GlX‹G   GlY‹G   GlZ‹G   Gl[‹G   Gl\‹G   Gl]‹G   Gl^‹G   Gl_‹G   Gl`‹G   Gla‹G   Glb‹G   Glc‹G   Gld‹G   Gle‹G   Glf‹G


----------

